# Extra gun weekend



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Am going to spend some more hours in the set to try and get my first ever gun kill this weekend. I haven't had a shot for either bow or gun yet, so I am looking forward to it. I did not get a chance to bait my set this week. Is it too late to bait tomorrow, the day before the hunt?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it depends on the area and the food sources.

When I put out some corn locations on the area I hunt some of them are hit almost immediately others locations take a couple of days. If the bait is on a normal travel corridor and you have fed there previously they will be on it very quickly if it is like the area I'm in.

Good luck in getting your first


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck to 'ya King the first ones a hoot.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Luck is what I need. The set is just off a woods-edge trail and they freqent it for a slat lick spot that has been there for 5 years. I have baited twice so far this year (feed corn) and the first time it took them a week to find it. They clean up every kernal. I have not been back since the second time and that was two weeks ago. Thanks for the help - I'll get out there today and hope for the best on Saturday.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Im hoping to fill my tag this weekend, if that dont happen it looks like this season wil get alot more expensive. I cant see not making all the efforts to fill my tag and shoot 25 bucks down the hole for an unfilled tag. So what Im trying to say is I will have to go buy a muzzleloader if this weekend is unsuccessful.  

Maybe I should just stick to Crappie fishing!!!  

Sowbelly


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I am leaving shortly for the weekend. I missed gun season the 1st week and I am very glad ODNR has opened another weekend. I will post pics if successful, I have 2 doe tags left. Good luck everyone, we won't be getting cold feet this weekend, should be comfortable for the hunter anyway


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be in Greene County all weekend searching for that elusive doe! I filled my buck tag with my bow the 1st week of November and have seen almost nothing but bucks since! Had shots at 2 young bucks and 1 nice 8 Monday & Tuesday of gun season, but no shots at a doe  

Figures as this has happened to me before - always seems like you get a shot at whatever you DON'T have a tag for!

Good luck everybody - going to be warm!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Fishin-N-Fool - am hunting in Greene also...on B'creek/Xenia township border. What part of Greene are you hunting?

Sowbelly - start writing that letter to Santa and put only one thing on the list: "the smoke-pole". For me, 6 years have gone by without a kill. Most of the time it's because I won't take anything but 25 yds and in double-lung shot. The idea of results with 'you know what' all over the meat does not appeal to me. A couple times passing up those yearlings at the start of season only to never get another chance at them, and each year at least 3 close-in ideal shots on good (4 monster bucks total so far) or big does that I just plain miss (bow and gun). Always close, though. And that thrill you had on your first is the same for me every time.

Good luck on the does lv2fish. They should be thinking about food by now instead of protecting their hind-ends.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The only time I tried baiting, I believe every squirrel and sparrow paid me a visit. I hunt about 300 yards from an unpicked corn field so baiting is usless right now. I haven't been out since last day of gun so I'm kind of hoping they picked the corn. If so I'll be hunting the field edge come evening. Even in unpicked corn fields I'll see deer but its just tough to get shots at them. My only attempt with a gun this year was at a nice buck at 20 yards, I had that buck dead and in the freezer UNTIL I shot. I saw a few belly hairs on the ground where he stood and couldn't figure how I could have missed. As I stood at the spot he was standing looking to my stand I noticed a small hole in the only branch between us. Oh well better luck this weekend. That was the saturday of gun season at maybe 7:30 and I spent the next 6 hours looking for any sign of a hit. A buddy came and helped he for an hour and a half also. I would have killed that deer with a bow....thats hunting. Be safe and have fun. CD


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

TheKing said:


> each year at least 3 close-in ideal shots on good (4 monster bucks total so far) or big does that I just plain miss (bow and gun).


Do you need help balancing your broadheads?  

I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist, please know that is all in fun.   

I wish you luck this weekend, it's bound to happen soon, your due.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be out there in the morning as well. I think its great to have an extra oppurtunity to hunt. Looking for a buck this weeekend, already got my does for the freezer.Good luck all and be safe!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Lundy,
Very funny....   Those dang sabots must need it too !  I just could not believe the two gun shots missed last year. A few weeds in the brush maybe? I am definitely due !

CD - the salt licks and mineral blocks have been a strong draw from the corn/beans/wheat from what I have experienced.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Now Lundy, that was funny!

Thanks for the tip King. I got a couple of blocks w/stands nearby. I'll try them in the evening or sunday morning if my go to stand is a bust. I really need a southwest wind in the morning.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

TheKing said:


> For me, 6 years have gone by without a kill.


 dont feel bad, I went 9 yrs without a kill. In 1991 I got 2 deer that year, in 1992 I got married and that started my dry spell LOL aaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllll the way to 2000 untill I got my next deer. Since 2000 I have atleast got one a year sometimes 2 and 2005/2006 season I filled 3 tags. Keep on Keepin on, you will down one.
Bassy


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Bassy - have heard that marriage will definitely mess up a man's way of life, but wow, I didn't know it could get that bad !  

Didn't see any today. Hunted morning and evening. A great day to be out there, though. Had some vension BBQ for lunch. Might have been bad luck on us for that.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My son and I both tagged does, we were done by 9:00. Tomorrw I'm looking for a buck. I feel like I should be going fishing instead of hunting with this warm weather.


----------

